# Fracino parts price list ?



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I found a PDF of prices against spare parts a few weeks back on Fracino's site. Can't find it now. Does anyone have a copy or a link please?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Domestic Parts

Commercial Parts


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Super-dupes, thank you, fbs


----------



## MrDecaf (Apr 1, 2013)

I find it disappointing that the diagrams for the Cherub are still for the old 2008 design, not the newer one. Mind you, with a single posting blog and the last news item from 2010 I doubt the web site ever gets much in the way of recent updates...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have found Fracino to be excellent over the phone. I think I spoke to Sue in customer service. Give them a call and see if they can regain your favour!


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Not thinking of buying that piece of junk on ebay are you?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Noo, this is for my Heavenly


----------

